# Ideas for "different" 1st birthday party bag contents.



## KittyVentura

Hi guys, 

Just looking for some creative and different ideas for Fin's party bags for his 1st birthday.

I don't wanna spend a huge amount but it also doesn't need to be mega cheap.

The theme of the party is pirates (It's at a soft play which is pirate themed and we've suggested but not insisted on pirate fancy dress).

Would it be sinful to include a yummy treat? I'm thinking yoghurt coated fruit flakes rather than actual chocolate or sweets. What else can I put in that the kids will actually enjoy and like?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Will be looking at the answers as I have the same problem with what to put in the present bags xx


----------



## isil

I decided that I would rather put something good, that the child might actually play with/use in that put crap in. My LO is a bit older, and he had a fire engine themed party. I put a wind up fire engine, some fire engine stickers, a little pack of sweets and some bubbles in. What kid doesn't like stickers?! For kids of 1 I'd maybe go for crayons, bubbles...actually there is a website that is amazing...bare with me!


----------



## oliviarose

We went to a 4th birthday party on sunday and what my friend got for the babies was a little book, as they couldn't eat the sweets and play with the toys in the party bag. She wrapped them up too. You can get nice cheap books from the £ shop or hone bargains.

Then you could maybe put yoghurt coated fruit/raisins in a party bag with a bit of birthday cake.


----------



## isil

this place is fabulous for multipacks/bulk buy stuff.


----------



## KittyVentura

Fab ideas guys - thanks.

Isil - chekcing that site now xxx


----------



## special_kala

We put raisens in river party bags. You could get a little wooden letter withe the first letter of their name on


----------



## indy and lara

-A pack of the little books you can split up.
-Bubbles (Tesco do good small party packs)


----------



## Windmills

Mmm.. Asda and places do little friction cars quite cheap. I think they actually do quite a few little toys on 3 for £2.


----------



## Princess86

We had mickey mouse theme party, and got all of my stuff from partypieces.co.uk.
But I like your idea with the yougurt flakes, very ideal for kids. x


----------



## karlilay

Bubbles are always a hit i think, and stickers. 
Love the wooden letter thing. :)


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Ash had the normal pirate bits (tattoo, ring, gold coins, pencil and rubber) hes a lot older but I also went to this lovely toy shop (in bath so nt too fr from you) called my small world and they have things like pirate finger puppets, and wooden clappers and other wooden bits which were really nice and things they could keep too, normally the other party bag bits get used/broke in an evening.


----------



## mommykaren

I found this called Party All Ready I liked it because they organize all the 1st birthday parties in one area. They have favors for the different themes that gave me a lot of good ideas when I was having my daughter's 1st birthday party. Good luck with you party.


----------



## Windmills

Search Maisy's Toy Box on Facebook pages, I'm on my phone so can't link but they have some lovely little bits, my sister has ordered wooden kaleidoscopes for £2 each!


----------



## tu123

We are having a party soon too.

Good thread. I like the idea of raisens and books.

I have ordered all the tableware and party decorations from ebay. It has arrived and is all brill for next to nothing in cost!

Check this out:-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIRLS-PI...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item415de697cf

Tacky i know, but HAS to be done! I got a pack of 24 cups and plates, 2 table covers, 50 napkins, pink cutlery for 24 (all decorated in 1st birthday) for £6 incl' postage. Alot of the stuff is even cheaper than going to the pound shop so check it out to save some pennies!


----------



## cherryglitter

with regards to the crayons - if anyone elses 1 year old is like mine, all they do is eat them, paper n' all!


----------



## mrsraggle

Party pieces have pirate themed party bag stuff! https://www.partypieces.co.uk/party-bag-and-fillers/boys-party-bags/pirate-party-bags.html


----------

